# Legs for smoker - Update, build complete.



## aking6341 (May 5, 2016)

I am building a smoker out of 20" pipe and using round pipe for the legs. When doing so would I need to cut an angle on the portion of the leg I weld to the smoker? Below is how I plan to make the legs.













offset-smoker-briskets.jpg



__ aking6341
__ May 5, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2016)

I see this your first post, so at your leisure would you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself.

Then we can all welcome you to SMF.

Al


----------



## iridelow (May 6, 2016)

You wont necessarily need to cut them at an angle, but more shape them to the contour of the pipe. I'm using 36" pipe on my current build and the pipe is so large that my legs sat almost flush square cut because the contour of the pipe since is so large I didn't have to shape my legs at all. Now when you get the legs set at whatever angle you want them then the bottoms will need to be cut at an angle so you can weld your base plate to them.


----------



## aking6341 (May 6, 2016)

iRIDElow said:


> You wont necessarily need to cut them at an angle, but more shape them to the contour of the pipe. I'm using 36" pipe on my current build and the pipe is so large that my legs sat almost flush square cut because the contour of the pipe since is so large I didn't have to shape my legs at all. Now when you get the legs set at whatever angle you want them then the bottoms will need to be cut at an angle so you can weld your base plate to them.



Thanks for the great info.


----------



## isaac (May 10, 2016)

I just did a 20" dia smoker.  This is my set up for legs.  Sorry it's upside down 













image.jpeg



__ isaac
__ May 10, 2016


----------



## aking6341 (May 15, 2016)

isaac said:


> I just did a 20" dia smoker.  This is my set up for legs.  Sorry it's upside down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you contour or cut yours at a specific angle?


----------



## isaac (May 15, 2016)

Yep. If you look close, and  I apologize for the poor picture it gives the angles for a height of 44".


----------



## aking6341 (May 15, 2016)

isaac said:


> Yep. If you look close, and  I apologize for the poor picture it gives the angles for a height of 44".



76.7?


----------



## isaac (May 15, 2016)

Yep. So I cut my tops at 13.3 degrees off 90.  
I messed around with a bunch of heights for the top of the CC, 48", 42", 38" and chose 44". I felt it worked and looked proportioned from all angles. I played with the distance from center to find the right one for me, I didn't want square looking legs like the Lang smokers.    I didn't want my legs too far out from center of the cook chamber and this one worked.  
There is a bottom dimension for the corresponding ground angle.  I have all the numbers for the ones I looked at on CAD. If you're not sure if your heights I can show you the prints.  
Anything to help.


----------



## aking6341 (Aug 7, 2016)

Finally got it built and painted yesterday. 













20160806_122850.jpg



__ aking6341
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## aking6341 (Aug 7, 2016)

20160806_122840.jpg



__ aking6341
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## aking6341 (Aug 7, 2016)

20160806_155721.jpg



__ aking6341
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## isaac (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks awesome.  How's it cook?


----------



## aking6341 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure yet, but I hope to find out during the next week.


----------

